# Your best accidental shot



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

What is the best shot you got by accident or without really trying? Mine was taken on my honeymoon in Jamaica. Every morning my wife and I would wake up and sit on the beach while we had our morning coffee. It seemed we were the first ones up out of everyone at our resort (Sandals in Negril). It was so peaceful just sitting there looking at the ocean drinking our lava. Well each morning we watched this spear fisherman walking down the beach for his morning of fishing. I wondered about his every day. What was his life like? Was he fishing as a job or was it for fun or to put food on his table? Did he enjoy doing it or was it a chore? Well on our last morning there I brought my camera with me for our morning coffee because I was planning on walking around to get some last minute shots of some flowers and other things. I was not quite awake yet as the fisherman came into view (only had a few sips of my coffee) and though this would make a cool shot. I fumbled with my camera bag (did I mention I only had a few sips of coffee?) as he was getting closer. I finally got it open and grabbed my camera. I got the lens cover off and turned powered it up. He was right were I wanted him. I go to shoot and remembered I had it on the wrong setting. I was racing against time before he went behind a tree and I would lose my opportunity for good. I changed the setting and went to take the shot, but couldn't see the image in the LCD (this was before I had an SLR) because I had my sunglasses on. Time to shoot blind. I took the picture and prayed for the best. I was very happy with the result.

What was your best accidental shot? Post it here.


----------



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm looks like my first attempt to upload the picture didn't work so lets try this one...


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I think all of my best shots are accidents...


----------



## Andraste (Feb 3, 2006)

Posted this in the 'nature' forum too shortly ago. But I thought it fit pretty well in this Topic. Didn't realize I caught it till I looked.





  couldn'ta timed it better if I tried. lol


----------



## John_05 (Feb 3, 2006)

without going through all of my older pics from when i first got my digital camera, i would have to say that these are the best accidental pictures i have. 
the first is one i got when i was switching modes on the Kodak i have. i hit the shutter when i repositioned my grip on the camera right before i hit the review button.






this is one i got when i was photographing a friends cat. she liked the dangling wrist string and grabbed it, and i hit the shutter when i gripped the camera so it didnt get yanked from my hand.








i remember having a few others, but they are stored on my external hard drive on my other computer, and going through about 220 GB worth of files isnt really an option for me right now.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok I THINK this is mine...I was trying to get my sone to pose in the air and I snapped too soon....looks like he is levitating!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 8, 2006)

I am going to say these, they came out totally horrible and blurry, but the sunset was so gorgeous and I didnt even notice!!!


----------



## Knopka (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Charlsie (Feb 19, 2006)

My dad spotted this while we were driving somewhere a few years ago and pulled over to let me take a picture. This was before I was even into photography, but it's always been one of my favorites. I never would have even noticed if he hadn't said something.


----------



## jeroen (Aug 11, 2010)

I took this blurry self portrait last week when I loaded a film into an old camera. I kinda like the abstractness


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 20, 2010)

my buddy was laughing....


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry its a huge pic


----------

